# 37 admiral klunk



## dirt rider (May 25, 2017)

well i figured this is the place for my new klunker bike .i need to shorten the fork about 1 1/2 inches and modify/replace the chain stays for tire clearance , i might as well shorten up the wheelbase a bit while cutting and welding on her . im starting this weekend so i will post pics of the progress


----------



## mike j (May 26, 2017)

I've been toying with the idea of putting 27.5 's onto a frame myself. Like the look, interested to see where you take this. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 26, 2017)

Cool. Can you show how tight the rear tire is now? 

I've thought about this conversion lately too. I was thinking of having the rear dropouts replaced with paragon units to get a bit more length to clear the 650b. I think a stock truss fork will clear the 650b up front.


----------



## dirt rider (May 26, 2017)

this bike is a 62 panther3 and is on 27.5x2.10s  rides great with no frame mods for wheel/tire clearance. i did replace the 20.6 seatpost with a 27.2 thou. the fork is from a late model repop its tubing not solid and hasnt folded.....yet.


----------



## dirt rider (May 26, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Cool. Can you show how tight the rear tire is now?
> 
> I've thought about this conversion lately too. I was thinking of having the rear dropouts replaced with paragon units to get a bit more length to clear the 650b. I think a stock truss fork will clear the 650b up front.



the truss will clear a 2.10 but the new bike is running 2.8s  and they wont fit . your LBS can order a suspension corrected 26" fork that will correct the tire prob.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 13, 2017)

I would have never thought you could fit 27.5s on a prewar frame, I might have to try this out on my klunker someday


----------



## Kustomsoul (Nov 25, 2017)

This is my late 30s Shelby Airflow frame with 27.5 wheel ,


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 30, 2017)

29s in a 1940 Autocycle.


----------



## spoker (Dec 30, 2017)

phantom with 235s,no prob!

 electra aluminum rims and black diamond tires


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 19, 2018)

I love these bikes. They look so cool in worn original condition with shiny new wheels and tries.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jan 22, 2018)

dirt rider said:


> this bike is a 62 panther3 and is on 27.5x2.10s  rides great with no frame mods for wheel/tire clearance. i did replace the 20.6 seatpost with a 27.2 thou. the fork is from a late model repop its tubing not solid and hasnt folded.....yet.View attachment 472431



Did you weld on a new seat tube?


----------

